
Sub-second reloads for mobile developers with Flutter and Dart - rpeden
http://news.dartlang.org/2016/10/flutter-sub-second-reloads-on-mobile.html
======
rpeden
I like the potential for code sharing between web and mobile.

In the past, I've done this with React and React Native. Angular 2
(Typescript) can easily accomplish the same thing using NativeScript.

I could see sharing quite a bit of code between the Dart version of Angular 2
and Flutter. App logic and services could live in separate functions and
classes, and be used by both web and native mobile.

~~~
matanlurey
One of the talks today
([https://youtu.be/-03R4Fj79_E?t=164](https://youtu.be/-03R4Fj79_E?t=164)) was
exactly on that :). I've used a bit of NativeScript and React Native, and I
can tell you that Flutter is _completely_ different. Worth trying for
yourself.

